# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Neskaidrība par soļu motoriem

## sasasa

..un atkal zvans draugam..
Atnāca man soļu motoriņi no aizjūras. 
http://www.banggood.com/42BYGHW609-S...-p-922352.html 
Citi, ar roku pagriežot asi, griežas kā pierasts - ar tādiem kā tirkšķiem drebelīgi bremzēdamies, bet viens daļu apgrieziena griežas tāpat, bet tad kādu posmu (1/4 apgr) pavisam brīvi bez kādas pretestības, gan šupu gan turpu, tālāk atkal smagāk ar tirkšķem bremzēdamies. Tā bremzēšanās nav strīķēšana. Klāt vēl slēdzis neesmu, bet jau aizdomas par ko nelāgu  ::   Kas tas varētu būt. Attaisīju vaļā, bet attaisītam nevar lāga neko saprast, jo viens gultnis gaisā, ass necentrējas un tā griešana pavisam jau citāda. Saliku kopā - tagad visu apgriezienu iet brīvi un vispar nebremzējas un netirkšķ vairs. Daudz viņus neesmu redzējisun pētījis, bet šeit pirmo reizi redzu soļu motoru, kurš tik brīvi griežās ka neaz nejūt magnētu pretestību.

----------


## sasasa

Viltus trauksme  :: 
Piesēdzu paproveju - viss griežas kā vajag. Pēc padarbināšanas pazuda arī tas brīvgājiens  :: 
.. bet ir viena bēda gan  - steigā sajaucu vadus 5V, 12V, un rezultātā nokurināju vienu a4988. It kā varētu jau nopirkt tepat Argusā, bet nu neļauj man sirdsapziņa maksāt 12.50EUR par lietu ko pirku par 1.49$. Saprotu ka katram vajag pelnīt, bet 900% uzcenojums ir man nesaprotams.
http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...c=lv&cc=global
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251511114812...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Jau pasūtīju jaunu un vēl rezervi, bet iekšā velniņš dīdās noprovēt visu darbībā ātrāk nekā pēc tām 2-3 nedēļām kas jāgaida. Tad nu ja kāds var aizdot vai pārdot par sakarīgu cenu , tad lūdzu PM
.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tad pasūti Baltelectronā, es ar šādus čomiem mainīju, ka tik ne uz identiskiem draiveriem. Uzmanies ar pieslēgtu motoru grozīšanu brīvgaitā, tei draiveri ir ļoti jūtīgi un mirst kad groza pie tā pieslēgtu motoru.

----------


## sasasa

> Uzmanies ar pieslēgtu motoru grozīšanu brīvgaitā, tei draiveri ir ļoti jūtīgi un mirst kad groza pie tā pieslēgtu motoru.


 TNX! Tad man ir noveicies pagaidām  ::

----------


## Powerons

> bet viens daļu apgrieziena griežas tāpat, bet tad kādu posmu (1/4 apgr) pavisam brīvi bez kādas pretestības


 Vai tas nevar būt tāpēc, ka motors jauns un nav bijis pieslēgts un nav paliekošais magnētisms dzelžos,
bet tas tā minējums.

----------


## sasasa

Nezinu, bet fakts ka pēc pieslegšanas viss nostajās savās vietās. 
.. izņemot to sasodīto draiveri  :: 
.
Bet pirmais iespaids pilnīgi šokējošs bija.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Vai tas nevar būt tāpēc, ka motors jauns un nav bijis pieslēgts un nav paliekošais magnētisms dzelžos,
> bet tas tā minējums.


 Bildē esošajam motoram it kā jau vajadzēja būt ar pastāvīgo magnētu un solīšiem bija jābūt jūtamiem vienmēr. Jā, ir soļu motori, kuriem nejūt solīšus, bet tie ir citas konstrukcijas un reti sastopami.

----------


## sasasa

Nu tagad tā ir - viegli jūtami solīši, bet sākumā bija viens pilnīgi brīvi gultņos pēc manas izjaukšanas, reāli domāju ka atkal brāķis un vispār negriezīsies. Man "veicas" ar brāķētām precēm  ::   ::

----------

